# Limescale on toilet blade valve.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Having been in a hard water area for some time I have a deposit of limescale building up on the blade valves in my toilet cassettes. I think this is interfering with the seal as there are small leaks as I carry them upright. Has anyone got a tip for cleaning this off. Scraping would not be easy and might damage the surface making the seal worse. Vinegar is not practical without dismantling the whole assembly and may not be good for the seal. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

My tanks are made to suit from CAK parts, but still have a guilotine.

A fabulously enjoyable job last summer was dismantling both the grey and black tanks exit fitting, cleaning, greasing with silicone lube and refitting. Wearing latex gloves, the limescale could be broken off by hand, or a light tapping with something like a screwdriver handle.

I have yet to be brave enough to put my hand up in the black tank and grope around to clean the level sensors there though. I think I must I have some scale on them, or a very sticky poo thats been lurking for about a year!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hydrochloric acid.
Usualy purchased from diy outlets. Labelled as brick cleaner or patio cleaner.
Test with a dilution of 4 to one first.

It comes in plastic bottles and will not harm tanks or seals.

Then spray liberally with Silicone spray . Unless you use silicone grease.

Cheers Dave p

If you are passing my way pop in and i will give you some. :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Dave. That sounds good and thank you for the kind offer. We are in Bavaria on our way to Croatia, all being well we won't be passing your way till next summer when we will be going to Thirsk to visit my brother. 

By the way I hope you have better week this week. How is your son in law now, Alan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

White alcohol vinegar.

Cheap, effective and not detrimental to plastics unless used to excess.

Ray.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I used plastic kettel descaler around the bowl and the blade cleaned them a treat. Seals still ok last time we used it.

Andy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Kettle descalers are usualy citric or sulphamic acid.

Son in law bruised but has gone to work . Three days show at Peterborough. Something to do with Police and security seating in vehicles,

dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Limescale*

Hi

Every now and again, I soak a few pieces of cotton wool in vinegar, and leave these on the cassette blade area overnight. Wash and rinse the following morning.

Russell


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Stock up with acetic acid from your local chippy.

C.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Erneboy, not sure if you have a separate tank for the flush water but if so try adding a capful of biological washing liquid and it should do the trick. Certainly worked with ours, and we live in an area of very hard water.

By the way, many many thanks to whoever it was on here who first recommended said bio washing liquid as an alternative for the blue smelly stuff to put in loo cassettes. Works like a charm, hence my experiment with adding a tot to the flush tank. result: the cassette is shiny clean inside and out, no smells at all ever, and no limescale on the blade or bow. Brilliant!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*limescale*

Cillit Bang Grime and Lime or just plain vinegar.

Graham


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

raynipper said:


> White alcohol vinegar.
> 
> Cheap, effective and not detrimental to plastics unless used to excess.
> 
> Ray.


.... but very weak.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had the same problem earlier this year.

It only takes a few minutes to get at the working parts. The limescale comes off very easily with a toothbrush, no chemicals needed. Using bio liquid instead of blue chemical will probably keep the inside clean.

I rinsed the toothbrush afterwards and the wife did not even notice that I had taken it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I used cillit bang and fingers!

The slide guides pop off and hinge upwards out of the way and remove the seal. The circular blade pops off its mechanism, gives you more room to get at the job.

Check out diagrams and manuals here


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Found a better method. 
After de-scaling the vans coffee machine let the de-scaling juce cool a tad then bit by bit tip it into the loo bowl for a few minutes, then release the blade to clear, close again and tip a bit more in and so on. Clean as a whistle! The stuff we use is called Renegite and supplied by Bravilor. Chemically its Sulfamic Acid which is supposed to be totally non toxic, I guess that why its used for cleaning food machines!!. Supplied as a *********** in packets. Just google Renegite for lots of suppliers.

C.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Lemon juice! Makes it smell nice too!


----------

